# Qualification Update



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

There will be some organisations out there that will gladly take your money and give you a piece of paper. As to it's worth? I really do not know. I would love to know what they teach on these courses; can anyone enlighten me??

Suggestion;- could you get a start with a local company that does a lot of house bashing, even as a labourer for a few months to see what is involved and how it is done??

Do you intend to be self employed or work for a firm?
Do you wish to do new and old or just one of them?

There is a minefield of paperwork, legislation insurance, public liability, HSE etc etc if you are to 'go it alone'

To be honest I am not really the best person to answer, but I am sure someone will be along shortly :thumbsup: 

Good luck, I've not been here long myself


----------



## Minky (Dec 30, 2007)

Correct me if i am wrong but i think the C and G 'B' is comparable to National Cerificate level 2,with the 'C' certificate being the HNC,i possess the C and when applied for regrading as per requirement here in Scotland, I was advised that i held both since qualifying with the 'C' certificate*.*However i seem to remember my college tutor informing our class at the time that if successful on the 'C' course then this entitled the holder to use letters after the holders name,something along the lines of LoCLCG,not entirely sure if this still stands or if i have the correct formation of letters,but hopefully someone on here can put the record straight.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The 'C' Certificate was the ' Full Technological Certificate in Electrical Installation Engineering.

I believe you could use FTCEIE following your name if you wished. But who would want to?

Frank


----------



## Minky (Dec 30, 2007)

Things have come a long way since i sat my 'c' course exam,believing it would further my career!,not sure if there is modern day equivalent,seeing i qualified in the later years of the previous millenia:blink: .
CEF have bailed me out in emergencies so they do have their uses!,and believe they have expanded into Cananda,and most recently Australia.I agree with a poster that,Hager a predominently pushed product by the aforementioned wholesaler is inferior in lots of respects,but by the same token i do work for local authorities who specifiy MK,as it was the norm in and around the 70s.I do try to shop around using different wholesalers when i can,but really i can fault my local Electric Center!,they stock all the 'usual suspects',MK,Square D,Crabtree,MEM and Ashley.
I would recommend their own brand accessory range,as i have never had to replace any accessories due to breakdown,mechanical failure,am talking ventilation fans here folks,for some reason they seem to have a very short life expectancy {take note Silavent},some of the stuff is made by G.E.T,and they again have a poor record amongst some sparks,but they have a different range specifically for Electric Center,apologies in advance for pushing this stuff,and going off on a tangent.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

_*as it was the norm in and around the 70s.I do try to shop around using different wholesalers when i can,but really i can fault my local Electric Center!,they stock all the 'usual suspects',MK,Square D,Crabtree,MEM and Ashley.*_

_*:jester: *__*Whoops! looks like CEF may have competition :whistling2: *_

_*Around here oop in't north o't country [the county that beat Yorkshire 1 - 0 in some fight about roses or something :whistling2: ]*_

_*We have an independant called Power Saver. Been using them for a couple of months now. Better prices than ANY of my other suppliers [WF, Senate, Edmundsons] Presently building a Showhouse within their distribution centre.Fitting it out with varying Home Cinema, Lighting control, BMS etc etc for clients to have a play with. Transfering all by business to them over the next year.


*_


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have the old 'c' certificate and you can use the letters FTCEIE after your name,i've never bothered as i would feel like a right c*ck with all that following:laughing:

As for wanting to be a domestic electrician i would re-think that one bud, IMHO , its a battlefield out there with everyman and his dog trying for scummy little jobs that pay crumbs.


Chris


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

CEF are taking a battering on here,no one seems to think to much of them now.

They were my last hope ( well bofore RS anyway ) as i was after some 400/14 lugs quick and some 63 bottle fuses , They had them in stock !! 

Having said that they didn't know how much they cost but i managed to beat them down to a good price :thumbup:


Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The score may be 1- 0 but you didn't win fair. In fact it was all left to Henry 7th to tidy up the mess. And look what you gave us. The Tudors for goodness sake. I know it was 1470 but still - you just can't forget these things that easily can you!!!!!!!

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

*1-0 1-0, 1-0 1-0*

You wouldn't let it lie, would you?

{thought you may have mentioned Cricket and stuff, obviously too much of a gentleman}

No east west divisions up here. Only North south:jester: 
Having said that I am off to 'That London' on Monday to do a job for 3 hours ...OFG


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Snap.

Got a call at 4.30pm this afternoon. Can I go to Birmingham to check a relay? Can't get anyone local to do it. Sure I can - says I. Will cost you £250 - 00 though($500). Spoils my day. OH! OK then.

Isn't life good.

Frank


----------

